# Building A Box Mod



## crack2483 (6/5/14)

Sometime in the future I'd like to give this a try but I don't know too much about the electrics side of things. Will the below link be a good starting point? 

http://puckecig.com/2013/02/build-your-own-mod-any-way-you-like/

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (6/5/14)

yeah that will give you the info to build a basic unregulated mod


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

Yip good enough for starters, just note: get a switch that can handle your maximum current @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/5/14)

johan said:


> Yip good enough for starters, just note: get a switch that can handle your maximum current @crack2483



Do you mean the "push button switch" for firering? Also I don't want a led. Can that be removed along with the resistor? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Do you mean the "push button switch" for firering? Also I don't want a led. Can that be removed along with the resistor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Yip the Firing push button switch and yes you can remove the LED and Resistor.


----------



## crack2483 (6/5/14)

johan said:


> Yip the Firing push button switch and yes you can remove the LED and Resistor.



Thanks Johan. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/5/14)

How would the thickness of the wire used affect performance. Obviously not thin wire but would there be a negative effect if too thick? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> How would the thickness of the wire used affect performance. Obviously not thin wire but would there be a negative effect if too thick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



No not at all, rather too thick than too thin - here's a link to a nice cable/wire thickness calculator

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/5/14)

This makes me feel like giving up already lol.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/battery-mods/469010-cricket-dna20d.html

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> This makes me feel like giving up already lol.
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/battery-mods/469010-cricket-dna20d.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



That's a good looking mod


----------



## crack2483 (6/5/14)

Or this one. Can you say DigiReo doo.

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/modding-forum/491595-dna20-sick-mod-bottom-feeder.html

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (7/5/14)

I can't seem.to find anywhere on the net. Does anyone know of a place that sells dna/sx chips singularly. Ie not Alibaba moq etc?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (7/5/14)

easy there crack. unless you have a decent electronics history, start out with a normal little box mod and work you're way up. also check the firsts few afriville posts, johan did find a decently priced vamo v5 replacement board that could work


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> I can't seem.to find anywhere on the net. Does anyone know of a place that sells dna/sx chips singularly. Ie not Alibaba moq etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



No DNA30 or 20's available, but the vamo V5 you can find here crack2483 : http://www.vaporbreak.com/en/home/305-vamo-v5-pcb-board.html

Saw the other day an online shop in Europe selling the SX350 for $75 which is in my opinion daylight robbery.


----------



## crack2483 (7/5/14)

johan said:


> No DNA30 or 20's available, but the vamo V5 you can find here crack2483 : http://www.vaporbreak.com/en/home/305-vamo-v5-pcb-board.html
> 
> Saw the other day an online shop in Europe selling the SX350 for $75 which is in my opinion daylight robbery.



Yes, $75 is ridiculous. Will check out your link now.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Another one is the Seneca 30W @crack2483, I see they've got it in a box mod as well: http://www.nerokim.com/ishop/index.php - note that the initial tests by techies on another forum wasn't that positive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

